# 98 Pathfinder Speedometer issue.



## goinkster (Feb 9, 2006)

Hello, I have a 98 Pathfinder, 4X4, Automatic. I am having a problem with the speedometer. While traveling at any speed the speedometer needle will bounce about +-5mph above whatever speed is registering, then momentarily drop to 0 mph then back to whatever speed I am driving. All of the other instruments on the cluster are working correctly. I have read other posts about the Vehicle Speed Sensor and am curious if anyone else has a similar year PF with the same problem. I have read that there is a VSS on the Transfer case as well as one on the speedo itself. If you have had this problem what did you do to fix it? I am leaning toward the VSS on the transfer case, but don't want to throw the money at it if enough other people have confirmed the speedometer VSS has been the problem for them. Any advise on this issue would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## KLL (Dec 2, 2005)

this is a problem related to speed sensor. unfortunatelly i do not know where ever it is on pathfinder. in general these sensors are placed on read diff.


----------



## goinkster (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi, just wanted to update this one and put it to bed. I changed the VSS this morning and the speedometer is working correctly now. I ordered the Vehicle Speed Sensor (VSS) Part #25010-0W100 $117 online, and the Pinion gear which does not come included with the VSS 
part #32743-74P19 $14 online. It was not that difficult to change out. It is located on the Transfer Case, passenger side near the back. It is a little bit hidden behind a heat shield. I followed advice to soak the VSS and its bolt with penetrating fluid. The bolt and the VSS came out very easily. There are several heat shields, which need to be removed in order to disconnect the wiring connector for the VSS. I found getting the connector disconnected to be the hardest part of the job. The rest of the job is self-explanatory once you are under there looking at it. The reason I am going into this amount of detail hear is that the Factory Service Manual for this states that the transmission cross member needs to be unbolted and a jack used to lower the transmission and transfer case in order to change the vss. This almost scared me enough to take it to the dealer. I decided to give it a try myself first. You can do the job without lowering the tranny. Anyway, I didn't get too many replies to my post, so I have to assume not too many people have experienced this with their 96-99.5 PF. If in the future someone has the speedometer issue I had, go ahead and change it out yourself, it wasn't that bad.


----------



## jazzer71 (Aug 9, 2006)

I have a '97 Pathfinder 4x4, manual, and the speedometer/odometer just simply died one afternoon. I would like to remove the sensor and test the AC voltage before ordering a new one. The Haynes manual does not clearly indicate where the sensor is located. On the passenger side, back of the transmission there are 2 similar-looking sensors located very near to one another. Which one of these is the VSS? I did manage to confirm the prices you mentioned at http://www.nissanparts.org


----------



## goinkster (Feb 9, 2006)

My VSS is located on the transfer case, not the transmission. I have an automatic, I don't know if they are different or not. The VSS is located on the passenger side near the back of the transfer case. It can be a little tricky to see. You need to get under the transfer case an look up. It is not really viewable from the side. It can be easily identified by the heat wrap insulation around the wiring to the vss. The wiring runs to a connector under a heat shield on the passenger side of the car. Make sure you spray it down real good with penetrating fluid for several days prior to trying to get it out. Good luck.


----------



## jazzer71 (Aug 9, 2006)

Yep, I found it all right. Sprayed the daylights out of it and it won't budge. I did measure the impedance and got 290 ohms. I don't know if that's a good sign or not. I figured the acid test is to get it out and hook it up to an AC voltmeter to see if any pulses come out when I manually spin the gear. What else can you do other than spray it good -- I tried hammering on a screwdriver into the area where the bolt was, an adjustable wrench to try to rotate the sensor, nothing seems to work. I guess I will just keep trying -- all of this took place on the same day as I sprayed it. Thanks for the support.


----------



## jazzer71 (Aug 9, 2006)

Still can't get it out. Monro tells me they have to drop the transmission to get at it. Now I'm going to the Nissan dealer and they will give me an estimate. They already said worst case they will have to drop tranny -- $600 of labor. What other choice do I have??? What tools could I possibly use that will fit in that small of a space so I can do it myself?


----------



## tcrote5516 (Sep 30, 2006)

jazzer71 said:


> Still can't get it out. Monro tells me they have to drop the transmission to get at it. Now I'm going to the Nissan dealer and they will give me an estimate. They already said worst case they will have to drop tranny -- $600 of labor. What other choice do I have??? What tools could I possibly use that will fit in that small of a space so I can do it myself?


Can you fit a breaker bar up there? If its leverage you need...you cant beat a breaker!


----------



## Heather (Oct 7, 2006)

Hi all,
My '00 Pathfinder speedometer, odometer, tachcometer, gas guage all shut off intemittently (at the same time). They will come back as well (for minutes, hours or days). I've checked connections, fuses and grounds but can't find anything. Does this sound like it could be caused by that speed sensor?


----------



## golfer (Aug 21, 2006)

Heather said:


> Hi all,
> My '00 Pathfinder speedometer, odometer, tachcometer, gas guage all shut off intemittently (at the same time). They will come back as well (for minutes, hours or days). I've checked connections, fuses and grounds but can't find anything. Does this sound like it could be caused by that speed sensor?


No...the speed sensor only effects the speedometer


----------



## timgoihl (Jun 28, 2006)

Here is a link to an older post about the speedo sensor and includes a photo:

http://www.nissanforums.com/pathfinder/122408-1995-pathfinder-speedo.html


----------



## FCAJump (Nov 14, 2006)

jazzer71 said:


> Still can't get it out. Monro tells me they have to drop the transmission to get at it. Now I'm going to the Nissan dealer and they will give me an estimate. They already said worst case they will have to drop tranny -- $600 of labor. What other choice do I have??? What tools could I possibly use that will fit in that small of a space so I can do it myself?


Did you ever get that VSS out?
I've got a '94 HB 4x4 manual with a bum VSS that will NOT budge. On my second day of soaking it, but not encouraged...

From the pict (different thread) it looks like it will twist or pull straight... anyone know if it must or will not twist?

JW


----------



## jazzer71 (Aug 9, 2006)

*Worst-Case Scenario*



FCAJump said:


> Did you ever get that VSS out?
> I've got a '94 HB 4x4 manual with a bum VSS that will NOT budge. On my second day of soaking it, but not encouraged...
> 
> From the pict (different thread) it looks like it will twist or pull straight... anyone know if it must or will not twist?
> ...


Here is the worst case scenario that I just went through. Recall I spent 6 weeks trying to get this out myself before reluctantly going to a garage. Monro tried to get it out and then told me they'd have to drop the transfer case. I then took it to the Nissan dealer. They told me "we can replace the sensor in 2 hours @ $79/hr". I said, "go for it". They called me back and said they had tried every possible way to get it out and that I could take the Pathfinder back and they wouldn't even charge me for those fun-filled 2 hours. But they said they have seen them like this before (although rarely) and there's only one way to deal with it...removing the transfer case. These guys actually took the whole transfer case out, put it on a bench, cracked it open and removed the VSS by pushing it out from the inside. It was an ugly job I'm sure. Anyway, it is a 10 hour job and it was expensive. I'm not thrilled with having to pay nearly $800 in labor costs, but I have the vehicle back and the speedometer & odometer work again. I hope no one else has to go through this hell.


----------



## FCAJump (Nov 14, 2006)

jazzer71 said:


> Here is the worst case scenario that I just went through. Recall I spent 6 weeks trying to get this out myself before reluctantly going to a garage. Monro tried to get it out and then told me they'd have to drop the transfer case. I then took it to the Nissan dealer. They told me "we can replace the sensor in 2 hours @ $79/hr". I said, "go for it". They called me back and said they had tried every possible way to get it out and that I could take the Pathfinder back and they wouldn't even charge me for those fun-filled 2 hours. But they said they have seen them like this before (although rarely) and there's only one way to deal with it...removing the transfer case. These guys actually took the whole transfer case out, put it on a bench, cracked it open and removed the VSS by pushing it out from the inside. It was an ugly job I'm sure. Anyway, it is a 10 hour job and it was expensive. I'm not thrilled with having to pay nearly $800 in labor costs, but I have the vehicle back and the speedometer & odometer work again. I hope no one else has to go through this hell.



Thanks for the encouragement...  
Will let you know what I get...

Do you have 4WD?
JW


----------



## FCAJump (Nov 14, 2006)

*VSS removed from 1994 Pickup*

Posted for those who follow...

Yes, it will come out... just not always easily. Fortunately I did not need to use my truck for the time it was out of service.

~8 weeks of soaking it w/ WD-40 and "encouraging" it. Due to the placement on my gear box, it is hard to get any tool around it. But a 10" Vice Grip worked just fine in the end. *While the part does not need to unscrew*, the only direction I had any leverage was to twist it. After a week or so (~:30min every other night) it was turning ~10degrees. Casually worked on it over the next month getting a little more turn, but still not able to get any extraction. Encouragement came in that the now ~30 degrees of rotation was easier and getting a little more rotation each night. Still soaking w/ WD-40. 

After ~8 weeks the rotation got to ~90 degrees and it FINALLY allowed extraction.

Other things tried that did not seem to work:
Tied onto it w/ 1000-lb micro-line and used a come-a-long to put extraction force on it, (enough to get the trans/box to move in the mounts) and left it that way for a week... no indication that it helped.
Pried on the side nub for the retaining bolt, broke off in 2 min.

Observations:
After committed to remove the unit, removing the wire bundle helped me get to the unit unencumbered.
After extracting the unit, it was clear that it had been the cause of my speedo/odo problems... would not turn and the gears were damaged to indicate that it had stopped turning while in use.
AutoZone initially got me the wrong part, but QUICKLY corrected the issue with no hassle. (75P rather than the 74P that is on my truck... it was a 1/2 model year issue)
The gear does not come with the part, check your gear condition before ordering just the VSS, you may need both (oops).
AutoZone does carry the VSS, but NOT the gear...  

Took a while, but :woowoo: its back on the road!! (only ~300miles short on the mileage)










Based on the snug (VERY tight) fit of the replacement, I am thinking that the tolerance of the hole is why some of us are having more problems that others at getting this part extracted.

Good luck to those who follow us.

JW






FCAJump said:


> Thanks for the encouragement...
> Will let you know what I get...
> 
> Do you have 4WD?
> JW


----------



## jazzer71 (Aug 9, 2006)

FCAJump said:


> Posted for those who follow...
> 
> Yes, it will come out... just not always easily. Fortunately I did not need to use my truck for the time it was out of service.
> 
> ...


Nice work. I didn't have the patience to keep fighting it and fighting it every single day. 6 weeks was enough for me to call in the professionals. But you saved yourself a hell of a lot of money, so congratulations! And yes, mine was also 4WD. Cheers!


----------



## mtmactom (Mar 12, 2007)

I have a 98 Auto 4x4 wuth the same problem, guess i will climb underneath and see what i can move. luckily i have another vehicle available.
Did your vehicles go into "limp mode" and have no power and the check engine light comeo on after driving a while with the speedo out?


----------



## timgoihl (Jun 28, 2006)

I had a speedo problem... power was fine, just no tach, speedo, or cruise and the check engine light was on... 
with a 98 you should be able use a code reader to get the trouble code... i believe my local checker auto will let you use or rent their code reader to get the trouble codes...

i don't know a lot about this junk really, but there is another sensor under there too, one called the revolution sensor and i think that is on the top reader the transmission... 

this post links to a couple transmission tests:
http://www.nissanforums.com/pathfin...ur-transmission-computer-87-95-pathy-fsm.html

here is a link to the 95 factory manual which could offer some clues...
http://www.nissan-techinfo.com/Nissan/refgh0v/sm/1995/Pathfinder/fwd.pdf
http://www.nissan-techinfo.com/Nissan/refgh0v/sm/1995/Pathfinder/FWD.pdf
wrong year, but i'm sure the concepts are the same....

but the code reader is the way to get - i think all us cars after 1995 are required to the have the data port - should be under the dash to the right of the steering wheel i believe....

Hope this helps....
Tim


----------



## mtmactom (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. My friend came over with the code reader yesterday, and confirmed it was code P500, vehicle speed sensor. Now I have to figure out if i am gonna change it or take it to someone.


----------



## timgoihl (Jun 28, 2006)

mtmactom said:


> Thanks for the reply. My friend came over with the code reader yesterday, and confirmed it was code P500, vehicle speed sensor. Now I have to figure out if i am gonna change it or take it to someone.


well, it takes about 10 minutes if the sensor comes out easy... its held in with a single 10mm bolt and just pulls out with some twisting back and forth... give it a try...


----------



## twill1989 (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm having the same problem with my 98 Pathfinder The problem first started occuring around 3 years ago. The speedo would jump constantly from 0 mph - 50 mph for a week or two. Then it just stopped working all together. At higher speeds, I'd say around 55 mph, it'll jump from 0 mph - 15 mph, but that's it. The cruise control also doesn't work. Everything else does. 

I ordered the replacement speed sensor from Autozone.com. I had no problems getting the old one out. As a earlier poster said, the new sensor doesn't come with the gear. I didn't know that at the time. I took the old sensor and the new sensor to my local Autozone the other day to see if they had a replacement. The guy told me there was nothing wrong with the old gear and put it on the new sensor for me. 

I got it home and put the new sensor on but the speedo still doesn't work and the check engine light is still on. Does anyone have any ideas? I was pretty sure there was a problem with the gear because it was stripped and indented towards the middle of the gear (Like in the photo on page 1), but, like I said, the guy at Autozone said it was fine. Is it supposed to be like that?


----------



## golfer (Aug 21, 2006)

Well ...you can't believe the guys at a part store most of the time.

Compare the one you have to a new one and see the difference.


----------



## twill1989 (Mar 18, 2007)

I don't have a new gear. Autozone doesn't carry them so I'll have to order one online. I just want to make sure the gear is bad before I waste money on something else.


----------



## golfer (Aug 21, 2006)

Just go to a dealer and have a look at one there.


----------



## twill1989 (Mar 18, 2007)

I can't do that. None of the auto part stores carry them and the local Nissan dealer doesn't have them in stock, they'd have to order it. I hate going in there anyways because they always try to get me to just buy a new vehicle.


----------



## nelson.mills (Jul 25, 2010)

Does anyone have a part number for this pinion as the dealer is having trouble matching it up? The pinion is pictured in FCAJump's posting on page 1.


----------



## alcoed (May 4, 2015)

nelson.mills said:


> Does anyone have a part number for this pinion as the dealer is having trouble matching it up? The pinion is pictured in FCAJump's posting on page 1.


I know this is an old thread, but here's the info requested;

32743-56G17 FOR 17 TEETH
32743-56G18 FOR 18 TEETH
32743-56G19 FOR 19 TEETH
32743-56G20 FOR 20 TEETH
32743-56G21 FOR 21 TEETH

Whether 2WD or 4WD does not matter, and M/T and A/T sensors and gears are the same (because the final drive ratio is the same). BUT TRIM LEVEL (XE, LE or SE) matters, because TIRE diameter determines which gear you use, and you'll have speedometer error if you get it wrong. Also, the SENSOR part number varies according to the pinion used. Note that the sensor shaft is off-center in the casting, and how far it is off-center varies to accommodate more or less teeth. Combining the wrong sensor and pinion will result in both speedometer error and either pinion chatter and teeth chewing or a eventual broken sensor shaft. All of this applies to Pathfinders, HBs, Frontiers and Xterras made prior to 2005; the same basic sensor arrangement and final drive ratio were used in all of these models. Sensor pulse rate also varied over the years as the ECUs were programmed differently. The electrical connectors also varied over the years. You CAN however fix the pulse rate electronically using a Dakota SGI-5; this gadget allows you to tinker with tire and wheel sizes (or use a random sensor and gear obtained at the the junkyard) without putting up with speedometer error. My 2001 Xterra has both a sensor and 31x10.50x15 tires and wheels donated by a 94 Pathfinder...


----------



## sureshot1975 (Aug 7, 2017)

*2000 Pathfinder SE 4x4*

I have a family member that lives in Costa Rica. They are having issues with their speedometer not working properly. I have advised them to ask their mechanic to check the speed sensor or speedo gear because the speedometer is stuck at 60 Km/H instead of not registering at all. They have been told by their mechanic that the gauge cluster needs replaced. They finally found one from Canada that is Km/H but want to know if the odometer circuit board can be switched to the new cluster so it shows the proper mileage? They don't have the federal guidelines that we have here and nobody will give me an answer on this. Maybe someone here will or can..


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If I remember correctly, the odometer on a 2000 Pathfinder is digital. If it is, the odometer mileage is stored on a chip which is soldered to the board. While I would imagine that the chip could be removed by melting the solder welds and transferred to the new board, I cannot say for sure if it will retain the memory once it's separated from the board and you also risk damaging the board if you are not very careful. One of the reasons they went to digital clusters is to prevent the "not so honest" people from "clocking" their vehicle to read a lower mileage. My short answer would be "no," but you "might" be able to get a company that repairs speedometers to do it. That said, if you were going to take it to a company that repairs speedo heads, then you might as well forget about the Canadian head and just have them repair your original head unit.
I agree that it sounds like a broken speedometer head. If the speed sensor was the problem, the speedo needle would be stuck at 0 KPH rather than at 60 KPH.


----------

